# load range D tires and tire pressure



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have 265 75 16 tires on my truck with the D load range. The side wall says max pressure 65 cold. What are you guys running your tire pressure at? My truck is a 2000 NBS GMC 2500 regular cab long bed. I have a western 7.5 poly pro ultra mount and will have 490 pounds of ballast in the back when I am plowing.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just put on new cooper tires. My new truck has this light that comes on for tire pressure - the tires say 45 psi - the door sticker says rear 80 and fronts at 60. So they did this and the light went off. Tire shop told me that is what the new 3/4 models are saying - heavier truck, payload, more psi. Now curious how the V-plow will affect this.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I run the same exact tire size and load range on my truck. I tend to keep my tires at 50 psi all year round, and they wear just fine.


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

I think most guys run their tires WAY over inflated. Look at these tables from Goodyear and Michelin. Goodyear is per tire, Michelin per axle.

http://www.goodyear.com/rv/pdf/rv_inflation.pdf

http://www.michelintruck.com/michelintruck/tires-retreads/load-inflation-tables.jsp

My axle weights (actual, not rating) with truck empty - Front 3500, Rear 2500. I have LT235/85R16 Load Range E. 3042 max at 80 PSI. LT 245/75R16s are the same. I'm pretty sure the LT 265/75R16 are load range D and carry same weight at 60lbs. According to the chart my fronts should be at 40 lbs, the rears less than 35. These numbers sound very low, BUT, I ran these pressures for a year, put 25,000 miles on the used tires that were on the truck. I just took them off. The tires still had tread life left, and the wear was very even. The new tires are at 65/70, the truck rides like a buckboard, and handling is poor. If I don't sand tomorrow, the extra air is coming out.

Now, when the plow is on, and the sander is full, pressures need to come way up. I will run the fronts at about 55-60, rears at 75-80. Its a pain to air up for every storm, but your tires will last longer, and your back will feel better.

If I ran the fronts at 50, that's 4410 lbs capacity, thats more than my GAWR. The pressures in the door are for the truck loaded to each GAWR.

Take some air out and your truck will ride MUCH MUCH better, handling will improve, and your tires will last much longer.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have been running them at about 40psi front and 35 psi rear since i bought the tires new. When I load the bed I fill the rears up to about 50 and then air them down when I am done. I just added the plow this fall and I am going to try running 55psi front and 45 rear, plow in front/490pounds in the bed.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*std vs plow tires*



ppease;440945 said:


> I think most guys run their tires WAY over inflated. Look at these tables from Goodyear and Michelin. Goodyear is per tire, Michelin per axle.
> 
> http://www.goodyear.com/rv/pdf/rv_inflation.pdf
> 
> ...


I was following your logic and appreciate your input, too.
Now, I am comparing the stock tires (in my case 31/10.5 -15in) to my new 
load rated E ( like yours) and taller/narrower LT 235/85-16in on steel 7in rims.

I remember my first experience with some Michelins that were 6ply and rated up to 50#.
I was running all summer at 35# and felt like an old Oldsmobile ( very soft and 
rocky for you younguns). Then when we rotated them I read the sidewalls and saw
the max at 50#.--filled them to 45# and the soft ride disappeared.

Point: Is it possible that a higher rated tire (more plys and different construction)
may need a different pressure than a "softer" tire. A 235/75-15 would need 30#
but be underrated for my plow weight. I dare not try 30# in a load E tire ??

So, what pressure might you try with plow but without sander ??
That would help me.
thanks
tc


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I run my fronts at about 60PSI and rears a bit less usually - maybe 50.

Load range E

That is with a Blizzard 810 on the front. I don't like them really hard but I don't want them sagging too much with the weight on. Sturdy but a bit soft.


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

I would agree with jhook's numbers. It's best to weigh each axle if you can, with the plow and ballast in place. Most transfer stations have scales now. I plan to weigh mine with the new plow this weekend.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jvm81;440096 said:


> I just put on new cooper tires. My new truck has this light that comes on for tire pressure - the tires say 45 psi - the door sticker says rear 80 and fronts at 60. So they did this and the light went off. Tire shop told me that is what the new 3/4 models are saying - heavier truck, payload, more psi. Now curious how the V-plow will affect this.


FYI,
The 80psi and 60psi are for E rated tires that come on the 2500's.
The D rated tires have a lower max psi.
(but may have a heaver max weight rating than some E rated tires)
Never run a tire over the MAX Psi that is stamped on the tire regardless of what is written on the sticker in the door jam.


----------

